# i doubt there are any fans....



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

yet maybe they wont be as rude as the hornet fans... man those guys where rude, one guy said hed break my leg if i stepped on his foot again... man
they are 2 bitter


----------



## pwhebert (Jun 29, 2002)

Man, get real. There are plenty fans. Almost 2/3 of the arena has season tickets already sold. More than Charlotte has had in a few years. Believe me, there are plenty of fans, indeed. More will show themselves when the NEW ORLEANS HORNETS make the Eastern Conference Finals next year!!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> yet maybe they wont be as rude as the hornet fans... man those guys where rude, one guy said hed break my leg if i stepped on his foot again... man
> they are 2 bitter


What are you talking about?


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

i heard david stern was movin the Hornets to the Western Confrence.. mabye im wrong


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Only if Charlotte gets an expansion team. Then that team would go into the Eastern Conference leaving 16 East teams, 14 West teams. One team would be forced from the east to the West and that would be 'Nawlins'


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *UofMark *
> Only if Charlotte gets an expansion team. Then that team would go into the Eastern Conference leaving 16 East teams, 14 West teams. One team would be forced from the east to the West and that would be 'Nawlins'


That is a possibility. That would create natural geographic rivalries with Memphis, Houston, San Antonio and Dallas (not to mention the old New Orleans Jazz).


----------

